# Merging pkg(ng) databases



## icecoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,

We have a 'special' situation, where we are in the need to have two pkg databases. This is needed because we have some paths in our system which are ro mounted. So we need a way to merge the pkg database from the ro mounted path and the things which are just installed under typical /usr/local.

Please don't advise about the two pkg databases nonsense 

Is there a way to merge the databases? To have e.g. only the newer version in the database if there is a pkg in both databases in different versions?

Our company is willing to pay money to a freelancer or the *F*reeBSD foundation to achieve this, even if it sounds silly at first.

Can someone point me the right direction to have someone doing this for us, or how to contact the maintainer(s) within the foundation?

Any help is welcome,

icecoke


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2014)

Check with the freebsd-pkg or freebsd-ports mailing lists.  The Foundation has contact information on their web site: https://www.freebsdfoundation.org/.


----------



## icecoke (Nov 7, 2014)

wblock@, thanks a lot! I have sent an inquiry to the freebsd-pkg list for some help with this. I guess accessing the Foundation should be the second step, right?

Again, thanks a lot!


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 7, 2014)

It's not necessary to go through the Foundation, although you can.  There might be someone willing to do it on one of the mailing lists.


----------

